# squirrel hunting



## squirrelhunter98

is anyone with me on hunting squirrels
:sniper:


----------



## squirrelhunter98

cmon


----------



## MOB

Well, young man, it's been a while since I've hunted squirrrels, but I used to when I was younger. Tell us about your recent squirrel hunts.


----------



## squirrelhunter98

so i hunt with an airgun and its aim is just fine. all I need is some ways to hunt them and some effective calls


----------



## huntin1

Plainsman and I used to hunt them all the time. Though we used our 50 caliber Hawken muzzleloaders and took head shots.

We had luck slowly walking though the trees about 20-30 yards apart, sometimes one a bit behind the other. Took an awful lot of squirrels this way.

Didn't use calls much.

huntin1


----------



## squirrelhunter98

wow that sounds like a lot of fun! do you ever hunt with an air gun?


----------



## huntin1

Nope, don't even own one.

huntin1


----------



## squirrelhunter98

OK


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Calls don't work except for locating them. I can't be much help on how to hunt them out here. I see the same exact two squirrels everytime I hunt this one spot where there are actually trees. Where I'm from, the grey squirrels are like nuttin! You can shoot your limit of 6 in a half hour a lot of times.

We used to hunt them w/ lead shot but then when i'd get really bored I'd just go sit in a stand and bowhunt them for fun. I used to shoot a ton of stuff when I was kid w/ my .177 though! It was a blast!!!


----------



## squirrelhunter98

did you ever kill any with the 177?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

No. I wasn't actually a hunter at that point in my life. I just talked my family into finally getting me something to fart around with. I shot just about everything else with it though... I even killed a crow I saw land and did a sneak on him. He took off, but didn't fly far. By far my most awesome kill! I used to shoot birds off the telephone lines most of the time. I was just a dumb young kid at that point. Didn't even know it was illegal lol. But I was just lethal w/ that gun. I could easily shoot birds off lines out to 60 yards. Did it all the time... I bet I dropped some birds at 90 yards or better w/ that thing. That crossman was deadly...


----------



## squirrelhunter98

sounds fun :sniper:


----------



## flintlock62

Nothin's better than fried squirrel and gravey. I use a .36 caliber flintlock for both squirrel and rabbit.


----------



## squirrelhunter98

sweet


----------



## spentwings

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Calls don't work except for locating them.


 :huh: But they do!
Use distress whistles and fox squirrel at times will almost run you down... barking all the way.
Reminds me of years ago when I heard predator calls "don't work".
Lohman MR. B'S


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I never hunted these fox squirrels, but the calls never worked on the typical grey's. So I guess I shouldn't have assumed all squirrels react the same.


----------



## squirrelhunter98

that's a squirrel call, right?


----------



## squirrelhunter98

how can you imitate this call?


----------



## spentwings

My favorite squirrel whistle...easy to use...can blow either end... you can even inhale on it and get a sound that will bring squirrels in. :wink: 
It's nothing more than hollow hard plastic..no reed...diaphram...or maintence... it will last forever.
As I mention in another thread, it will work on grays too....just not as effective. Fox are predominate by far in my area so maybe that has something to do with it. Seems every tree claim will have a fox or two...but grays like the bigger woods.


----------



## blowgunner62

Get 6 in a half-hour? Man, I'm lucky to see (not shoot, just see) 3 in three hours! Two is the most that I've gotten in one hunting session. I wish I had access to land with that many!


----------



## squirrelhunter98

sounds cool where can you buy these?


----------



## spentwings

squirrelhunter98 said:


> sounds cool where can you buy these?


Wing Supply.... but couldn't copy their link.
Here it is from Wing on Amazon for the same price. Lanyard is included.
Have fun.
http://www.amazon.com/Lohman-Distress-S ... 556&sr=1-1


----------



## squirrelhunter98

thanks


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray

I am an avid squirrel hunter and use Mountain Feist dogs to tree them. :wink:

-Marc


----------



## alleyyooper

About any woods with oaks in them or pines will have squirrels in this area. If you go into the woods and set a spell real still you soon will have them running all over the place. I shot several before gathering them up and moving to a differnt spot.

 Al


----------



## SquirrelStroyer

Winter time can yield many squirrel's or no squirrels. I recommend going when the snow is melting and the ground is soft and muddy. Squirrels bury there food in the ground and very few come out if the ground is frozen. Windy days are not to good either. But keep in mind there are always squirrels out rain snow or wind. I actually see more squirrels in the tree's when it snows than on the ground. Think of if like this, when its nice we like to go outside when its cold we'd rather stay inside same as a squirrel. Don't bother with tracks. Tracks are only good for seeing if they've been around the area. Squirrel tracks lead to a tree then the tree leads to tons of other trees don't try to track squirrels. Sit and wait is OK but try walking, stop look and listen and repeat every few yards and turn around from time to time its harder to hear them in the snow.


----------



## diggity

I have killed many types of squirrels. There is honestly nothing better than taking out a fox squirrel. They are bigger than grays and they have a better taste. Well thats just me. I have had them on a stick over an open fire, I have had them in a brown fried pan then oven baked. It is some of the best meat out there, just by their diet.

I have never needed to use a call, just by finding a spot and waiting. In the late winter season, all you need to do is go out on the first warmest day of the week. So if the temps are sitting at 25, and they jump to 35 or so after a few days, that is the time to be out in the woods. The little prey get hungry and restless. Almost a sure thing to see four or five in no time.

But that is just me, I could be wrong.


----------



## croyboy202

i got some of my first grey squirrels i just started hunting with a pellet gun .177
i have video of me cookn and eating on utube if u wana c it go to utube and type backyardhuntingpa

i live in eastern pa 
and i dono if there are fox squirrels here but i really wana get one does anyone know if there located in eastern pa

but i like grey squirrels to i just really wana go for a fox squirrel
but its very fun and i get to chase em in the trees wich is fun i got tht on video too

ill be going again very [email protected]!#$$%^&*()(*


----------



## swampthing

When I was in College a few years ago....I worked on a dairy and got the cows up at 3:30 am....Then I would cut the dogs loose...American treeing feists.....awsome little tree dogs. I would kill piles of squirrels, drop them off to this old southern lady and she would fix them while I went to class.......Fried squirrel done right is hard to beat....and the gravy is to die for. Add a big hand made cathead biscuit.....Good God! My tounge is close to knocking me out just thinking about it!!!!


----------



## Stinky Findings

I'm a 58 year old kid do I qualify I have hunted squirrels all of my life with a pellet gun. The 1.77's are ok but nothing like the 22 cal. the 177 you almost need to make a head shot. When I lived back east those little tree rats were everywhere. But out west you need to look for a stand of trees that also has food for them nut's etc


----------



## Tubbs

I live in Chesapeake, Virginia. I grew up in West Virginia. I hunted squirrels all of the time. I have a couple of young boys that I would love to take squirrel hunting. Does anyone have a place they would allow us to go?


----------



## alleyyooper

What a lot of people here seem to be missing is the Fox squirrel, gray aqnd black are all fox squirrels with different colors and sizes. Goggle squirrel and read some about their habits and habitat.

As for some one having a place for you to hunt them You really should look in your area. Start visiting the owners of wood lots where you live and asking permission. Do it now and don't wait till the season opens to do it. also now is a less busy time for farmers in our area at least so you will be more apt to catuch them home and near the home buildings.

 Al


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Stinky Findings said:


> The 177's are ok but nothing like the 22 cal. the 177 you almost need to make a head shot.


Will depend on FPE your .177 produces. I lost count how many squirrels I have nailed with one of my .177 PCPs. Most of them were overkills; very rarely I could recover pellets regardless whether it was a head shot or upper chest...don't remember any runners either, only dancers


----------



## mach

some suirrels in popular and pine trees


----------



## TheSquirrelHunter

I'm a huge fan of Squirrel Hunting! so much that we compiled a DVD of our best kills haha!

Take a look at it if you get a second!

http://www.TheSquirrelHunter.com


----------

